# Effect of redundancy on social welfare payment



## dangerhere (14 Jun 2006)

What precisely is the position regarding the receipt of social welfare, waiting periods, amount of redundancy etc, when one has been made redundant at work?


----------



## dublady (14 Jun 2006)

Have a look here https://www.welfare.ie/foi/ub_unempben.html

Part 4 (f) and (g) are the relevant parts for your question.

Hope this helps


----------



## dangerhere (14 Jun 2006)

Thanks dublady. Exactly what I needed.


----------

